

Opportunities In The Patent-Free Zone  - yarapavan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/opportunities-in-the-patent-free-zone/

======
yarapavan
Take the iPhone as an example: it has over 1000 patents; yet Apple does not
apply for patent protection in countries like Peru, Ghana, or Ecuador, or, for
that matter, in most of the developing world. So entrepreneurs could use these
patent filings to gain information to make an iPhone-like device that solves
the unique problems of these countries. Apple has so far received 3287
U.S.-issued patents and has 1767 applications pending: a total of 5054 (for
all of its products). Yet it has filed for only about 300 patents in China and
has been issued 19. In India, it has filed only 38 patent applications and has
received four patents. In Mexico it has filed for 109 and received 59 patents.
So even India, China, and Mexico are wide-open fields

